# Has anyone heard of this company?



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

Came across this company on Craigslist who actually posted the name of their company (most in my area do not). They are Paramount Asset Management. Anyone heard of them, good or bad?


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

I saw the add on our local craigs list, had them send me a price list, there prices are low lower than most, lower than safeguard:yawn: I wouldn't pull my trucks out of the driveway for those prices,so I didn't sign on with them.


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

*Thanks for the scoop*

I replied to their ad and asked for a price list and have heard NOTHING back. I wondered if the reason they didnt respond was because of their prices being low. Thanks for the help


----------



## Mason0127 (Aug 9, 2013)

*Paramount*

Been there recently.they play games with our money,30 day pay only if they are paid for the work order.
Invoices are not provided to vendors so it's impossible to keep track what is owed etc etc
Some of the office staff are very RUDE when they call you for updates(un necessary) ,and you better kiss their asses or you won't get any work assigned to you.
Owner won't call you back when there is a pay issue.bla bla 
Hope this helped


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

Regionals you should stay away from: Bankers Maintainence and Inspections, Michigan Reality Solutions, Agape Better Homes, Ensured Principles and Provisions, They are ALL into me for a chunk of $ ,Never paid as promised, or ever paid at all, promised pricing put in the end they took 60% of the pay out, and one company the owner bought herself a home an didn't pay her contractors for a 6wks, infact she still owes me 1,800.00,(Ensured) claimed that 5bros was behind on there invoices, back in july, the truth is,it does depend on QC, but with 5bros, majority of invoices are paid out in 2wks, so if they tell ya 30days there full of BS, Altisource pays wkly, Asons pays Daily within 24hrs,I have just recently gotten into rehabbing, this accually pays very well, and we grossed 7k, and this was after they paid for 90% of the materials, and it took us about 9 days. Best advice I can give is to research any company on the web, and also get there pricing,and terms of payment in writing, and document every job and invoice cause if they lock you out of there system(ppw,purvan,) and that is what you use to keep track than you have no proof, other than your pics, so documentation is VERY important, print everything!


----------

